# liquid soap



## amylee (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi =)
At what step (in making liquid soap) do I add the sulfated castor oil?
I cant find this answer anywhere and I am hoping someone can help me...


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 14, 2012)

According to Catherine Failor's book on liquid soapmaking, she says to add the sulphated castor oil after you have diluted the soap paste. 

IrishLass


----------



## amylee (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok that is what I was thinking also, thanks for the help =)


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 15, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> According to Catherine Failor's book on liquid soapmaking, she says to add the sulphated castor oil after you have diluted the soap paste.
> 
> IrishLass




I add it with the dilution water also


----------

